# Shetland miniature



## Riverrose28 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have noticed the last few years that some of the top horses at AMHR Nationals are shetland miniature crosses. So in order to keep up competitively speaking, when buying breeding stock to get the look, would I need to purchase a double registered ASPC/AMHR or can I get away with just ASPC? Would the Classic be my best bet? I am a senior citizen and know I can't handle a Modern.

If I purchase a mare and breed her to my Champion AMHR/AMHA stallion (he throws nice small heads, good conformation) could that be a start, or should I purchase a stallion to breed to my home bred mares? I would prefer not to need to add another stallion, as I have far too many now, and in todays market they are hard to sell. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 9, 2011)

If you are raising AMHR horses then you need to have ASPC/AMHR registered breeding stock if you are planning to incorporate some Shetland breeding into your AMHR horses. If you buy a horse that is ASPC only then he must be small enough that you can hardship him into AMHR. You cannot breed ASPC-only to AMHR-only or ASPC/AMHR and register the resulting foal AMHR.

The "shetland miniature crosses" that you see winning at Nationals are in one of the following categories:

ASPC that has been hardshipped into AMHR

ASPC/AMHR x ASPC/AMHR

ASPC/AMHR x AMHR

None of them can be ASPC x AMHR because that cross will not result in an AMHR registered foal.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 9, 2011)

Minimor said:


> If you are raising AMHR horses then you need to have ASPC/AMHR registered breeding stock if you are planning to incorporate some Shetland breeding into your AMHR horses. If you buy a horse that is ASPC only then he must be small enough that you can hardship him into AMHR. You cannot breed ASPC-only to AMHR-only or ASPC/AMHR and register the resulting foal AMHR.
> 
> The "shetland miniature crosses" that you see winning at Nationals are in one of the following categories:
> 
> ...


OK, so if I bought a mare she would need to be ASPC/AMHR in order to breed her to my AMHR stallion! Thank you for clarifying that if I got it right.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is an example of an AMHR colt, sired by a buckeroo bred AMHR mini and out of my AMHR/ASPC broodmare 'Wa-Full Benita' who is a daughter of HOF Superior Dam 'Wa-Full Benihana'. I actually like a lot of the AMHR stuff that just has some shetland influence.







If your interested in the shetlands and would perfer to continue showing AMHR, then your best bet would be to go with the AMHR/ASPC crosses...I prefer a little height on my ponies and I personally prefer straight ASPC ponies. I've got a couple under 38" though


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you for responding, I think I am going to check into buying a young ASPC/AMHR mare to show and then breed. I also prefer the 35 inch mares and I already have a few. I am thinking if I get a mare I can show her get some points then breed her to my AMHR/AMHA stallion and hopefully get a colt in a few years to breed to my own mares. We love to show AMHR, but we also want to win! We are having luck showing locally and at the area one shows but on the National level it is really hard as our horses don't compare to the shetland crosses. We are already in our winter years so I need to hurry! Thanks again, and any more responses will be appreciated.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 9, 2011)

Just remember when looking for ANY horse, to judge it by its conformation and NOT its papers. If you want to show AMHR Nationals, you will need a horse that is AMHR registered, or at least ASPC that is old enough to hardship (and meets the height requirements).

But, just because it has "ASPC" or "Shetland" breeding, doesn't make it National quality. I'd suggest looking with breeders/exhibitors who are showing what you are liking that is winning at the National level.

Good luck, and be sure to share what you end up getting!

Andrea


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 10, 2011)

I only have a few actual AMHR miniature horses in my barn out of 24 horses, 3 horses are ASPC only which are show horses and the other's are ASPC/AMHR registered. Out of the miniature horses, the one is a straight AMHR show horse being a leopard appaloosa filly on our show string and has done extremely well in halter and driving being against the crossed miniature shetlands. We also have one filly that is AMHR registered that is 7/8 shetland that has AMHR papers only, but basically a shetland.

I totally elimated all my AMHR/AMHA horses.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 10, 2011)

Just wanted to add to not discount the modern....the moderns I've personally had in my barn have been easier to handle than my FOUNDATIONS.



I don't get it either, but it's the truth.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll agree with you on that one txminipinto about the Moderns and Modern Pleasures.....we have a few of them also here....Fancy Lace Trim EGF (Modern Pleasure) that stayed small enough to hardship AMHR in 2009, Michigan's Sox Appeal (Modern), Michigan's Plymouth Rock (Modern Pleasure) which you will get to meet at this years Congress .... and you already met our Modern Pleasure filly at the 2009 Congress named "Johnny Girl EGF" aka...Monkey....that was a multiple Top Ten in Halter that year and that was her first show ever with being pulled two weeks from the pasture prior to Congress and Scott working with her before her classes we held in Cloverdale.

Monkey will be three this Jan. 24, 2011 and is measuring at 36 inches as a miniature and will be hardshipped into AMHR this year, she is as sweet as they come also and is bred for a early foal and will be in the 2011 ASPC Futurity.





Monkey is my most favorite Modern mare and I love her look !


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 10, 2011)

disneyhorse said:


> Just remember when looking for ANY horse, to judge it by its conformation and NOT its papers. If you want to show AMHR Nationals, you will need a horse that is AMHR registered, or at least ASPC that is old enough to hardship (and meets the height requirements).
> 
> But, just because it has "ASPC" or "Shetland" breeding, doesn't make it National quality. I'd suggest looking with breeders/exhibitors who are showing what you are liking that is winning at the National level.
> 
> ...


You are right on! A pedigree is important, but not as important as good conformation. I like a horse with straight legs, not toeing out, and a good attitude is important as well. Pictures are good, but must see the horse in person! A good halter horse should not only have great legs and over all good conformation but have a show, look at me presence.


----------



## LindaL (Jan 17, 2011)

This is my most favorite "cross"...AMHR/ASPC... I now own 5 AMHR/ASPC horses. I also own 2 mares that are AMHR that I will be crossing with my AMHR/ASPC stallion to add some Shetland influence to their foals. I like that they look more "horsey" than a lot of the AMHA/AMHR horses (not all...just to clarify so I don't get flamed for that statement...lol).

Good luck with your search for new horses!


----------

